# wanted army bike



## dave the wave (Jan 10, 2017)

Swiss,German,English,European models only.thank you  email dwb1@mchsi.com


----------



## Kato (Jan 11, 2017)

Not sure if it would be considered an " Army " bike or not but I have a 1938 German Adler direct shift 3-Gang / 3 speed I'm probably going to sell.
Let me know if you'd like info / pics.
Thanks
Mike


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 11, 2017)

Kato said:


> Not sure if it would be considered an " Army " bike or not but I have a 1938 German Adler direct shift 3-Gang / 3 speed I'm probably going to sell.
> Let me know if you'd like info / pics.
> Thanks
> Mike



I have seen this one, totally cool.  It's like a German version of a Colson Hi/Lo


----------



## dave the wave (Jan 11, 2017)

Mike,send price and info to the email above thank you.


----------



## whitecoyote (Jun 6, 2017)

https://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/bik/6158549974.html


----------



## dave the wave (Jun 6, 2017)

ok thank you.got one found.


----------

